# Colorado shootings



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 20, 2012)

I just read about this and I am sickened. My sister lives not far from Aurora and she could have easily been in that theatre. Geez, can you imagine how terrifying that would have been for the people involved?


----------



## NudistApple (Jul 20, 2012)

It's truly disgusting. For those not familiar with the story, here is a fairly comprehensive article;
http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/20/us/colorado-theater-shooting/index.html


----------



## Laurie (Jul 20, 2012)

I read it in the news this morning. How horrible. It's so frightening now. I cannot tell you how many midnight premiers my son has went to. It is so terrifying . My thoughts and prayers go out to all the families of this terrible tragedy.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 20, 2012)

We have a few members from the area and I am anxious to see them all come in here, so I know they are safe.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 20, 2012)

> It's truly disgusting. For those not familiar with the story, here is a fairly comprehensive article;
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/20/us/colorad...index.html



I actually cried while reading an article, and things like this rarely get me teary eyed. I think it's how disgusting the shooter actually was as a human being that got me. So far, they don't know much about his back story, and usually the shooters in these kinds of crimes have some terrible tragedy in their past or something but so far, this guy seems to be just a sick SOB who wanted to have a little fun.


----------



## wellington (Jul 20, 2012)

I heard the mother of the shooter wasn't surprised, hmmm. I would like to no, in this day, how he got as far as he did, dressed the way he was. It is sickening.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 20, 2012)

wellington said:


> I heard the mother of the shooter wasn't surprised, hmmm. I would like to no, in this day, how he got as far as he did, dressed the way he was. It is sickening.



It was at the midnight premiere of Batman, and he was wearing a get up that was eerily similar to the bad guy, Bane, in the movie. People probably didn't suspect anything because it's pretty normal to wear costumes.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 20, 2012)

It is very sad indeed. I have been to that theater on several occasions. Although Aurora may have a few sketchier places, that theater is in a nice establishment in a new mall that one would hope is safe. I was very sorry to learn about this tragedy this morning.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 20, 2012)

What bothers me is now there will be copy cats.

I wish the article had said more about the shooter. He must be quite ill.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah saw it on the news when i woke up, pretty ridiculous, on top of all the bank scandals and what not, i am slowly losing faith in people, so sad what we are capable of :/


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 20, 2012)

He had obviously been planning it for quite some time, and even after they caught him, they still haven't been able to enter his apartment complex yet because he elaborately rigged it with explosives. This guy obviously knew what he was doing and didn't care how many random, innocent people he killed in the process. He was either REALLY angry at the world, or he's a sociopath, but based on his parents' reaction to hearing that he was the shooter, I'd say he's probably the second.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 20, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> He had obviously been planning it for quite some time, and even after they caught him, they still haven't been able to enter his apartment complex yet because he elaborately rigged it with explosives. This guy obviously knew what he was doing and didn't care how many random, innocent people he killed in the process. He was either REALLY angry at the world, or he's a sociopath, but based on his parents' reaction to hearing that he was the shooter, I'd say he's probably the second.



Agreed, they were almost so calm when they heard it and reacted that it pissed me off that they wouldn't of ever thought that their son could do something like that, but they obviously knew...


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 20, 2012)

This is a very very sad story 
I listened to the 911 calls today and it made me want to cry.


----------



## Neal (Jul 20, 2012)

What a coward, shooting innocent people sitting in a movie theater...kids even. 

To be honest, I wish stories like this wouldn't gain so much publicity and attention. It seems like the people that do these things, do so to get in the spotlight. Maybe that's not true in all high profile cases like this, it just seems like it. And I know it's not very realistic that something this tragic would not get any attention. I just WISH it wouldn't. Don't give these cowards that type of satisfaction after doing something so terrible. He should be locked away and never heard from or spoken of again. Instead, we'll hear and see stories about his whole life and how sick and twisted he was. People all over will be gawking at every detail of this guy's life while he's sitting in his cell with a big grin on his face.

Maybe I'm a hypocrite for even commenting on this thread after saying that....but I'm a bit upset over this...anyone who is a parent would likely be affected by this since little kids were involved. But, I'm not going to let it influence anything in my life. I'm still going to the movies, in fact I can't wait to see the new Batman movie.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 20, 2012)

Neal said:


> What a coward, shooting innocent people sitting in a movie theater...kids even.
> 
> To be honest, I wish stories like this wouldn't gain so much publicity and attention. It seems like the people that do these things, do so to get in the spotlight. Maybe that's not true in all high profile cases like this, it just seems like it. And I know it's not very realistic that something this tragic would not get any attention. I just WISH it wouldn't. Don't give these cowards that type of satisfaction after doing something so terrible. He should be locked away and never heard from or spoken of again. Instead, we'll hear and see stories about his whole life and how sick and twisted he was. People all over will be gawking at every detail of this guy's life while he's sitting in his cell with a big grin on his face.
> 
> Maybe I'm a hypocrite for even commenting on this thread after saying that....but I'm a bit upset over this...anyone who is a parent would likely be affected by this since little kids were involved. But, I'm not going to let it influence anything in my life. I'm still going to the movies, in fact I can't wait to see the new Batman movie.



While I mostly agree, this guy is going to have a hell of a time in prison, and I hope he gets exactly what he deserves there, fame or not.


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Updated report. 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/aurora-col...s-largest-mass/story?id=16817842#.UAnHsbSXRWw


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 20, 2012)

Sheesh, do you see his mug? He just looks like someone who needs the --------------------- kicked out of him (ideally a long time ago).

We don't get the newspaper, nor do we have TV so my wife just informed me of this incident only a couple hours ago. What really ticked me off was that there was a 3-mo-old baby in the theater at the time, although thankfully, it was discharged from the hospital apparently unharmed.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 20, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> .
> 
> We don't get the newspaper, nor do we have TV so my wife just informed me of this incident only a couple hours ago. What really ticked me off was that there was a 3-mo-old baby in the theater at the time, although thankfully, it was discharged from the hospital apparently unharmed.



Now I read about that baby this morning, what I want to know is why in the heck is a parent taking a 3 month old baby to a movie?


----------



## Edna (Jul 20, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> While I mostly agree, this guy is going to have a hell of a time in prison, and I hope he gets exactly what he deserves there, fame or not.



Maybe a Jeffery Dahmer-type hell of a time in prison?


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 20, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> StudentoftheReptile said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



They probably thought it was better than leaving him/her with a babysitter, figuring the infant would sleep the whole time. Then they would go home, and that would be the end of their night. I"ve done it with my nephew once, I would not being him now that he one, but then I knew he would sleep the whole time, and he did. If woke up I had plan to take him out, and leave. 

P.S. I don't think the parent ever thought they were going to get shot at while enjoying a movie.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 20, 2012)

Edna said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > While I mostly agree, this guy is going to have a hell of a time in prison, and I hope he gets exactly what he deserves there, fame or not.
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 20, 2012)

Lilithlee said:


> They probably thought it was better than leaving him/her with a babysitter, figuring the infant would sleep the whole time. Then they would go home, and that would be the end of their night. I"ve done it with my nephew once, I would not being him now that he one, but then I knew he would sleep the whole time, and he did. If woke up I had plan to take him out, and leave.
> 
> P.S. I don't think the parent ever thought they were going to get shot at while enjoying a movie.



I never thought that they would have thought there would be shooting.  More it just seems odd to me, call me old fashioned, but I don't think infants should be in movie theaters, much like cell phones should be turned off. To me a movie theater is a quiet place, with the only noise coming from the screen. So I thought it was odd a person would take one, just in case the baby would wake and cause a scene, as babies tend to do.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 20, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Lilithlee said:
> 
> 
> > They probably thought it was better than leaving him/her with a babysitter, figuring the infant would sleep the whole time. Then they would go home, and that would be the end of their night. I"ve done it with my nephew once, I would not being him now that he one, but then I knew he would sleep the whole time, and he did. If woke up I had plan to take him out, and leave.
> ...



I agree, it's pretty annoying when babies cry in movies, especially during movies where little kids shouldn't be at anyway. If I went to go see the new Ice Age movie, I wouldn't mind too much. Either way, at least the baby is okay. As far as they've said, there is still a six year old in the hospital, though.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 20, 2012)

emysemys said:


> What bothers me is now there will be copy cats.
> 
> I wish the article had said more about the shooter. He must be quite ill.



My son wanted to see the movie tonight and in the back of my mind I was worried. I told him no, but didn't tell him why because he's 8. 

I live a few miles from where the parents live and one of his classmates said "He thought the kid was picked on in school." No excuse!

The parents house has police standing outside just incase someone comes after them.

The neighbors said "He was so quiet." It's always the quiet ones!

I'm so saddened by this news. What a sick person.


----------



## bigred (Jul 20, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> > What a coward, shooting innocent people sitting in a movie theater...kids even.
> ...



He will be in protective custody PC with all the other freaks, maybe the guards will ACCIDENTALLY put him in with general population so he can get the prison justice that he deserves. It happens everyday


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 20, 2012)

I think everyone is focusing to much on a "baby being in a theater" and little focus on the people that are still in the hospital having life saving surgeries. I have 2 friends right now that are fighting for their lives in local hospitals. Fame or no fame for James H., these people in Colorado are mourning the lives of the daughters, their mothers, their fathers just family members in general. Police officers are putting their lives at risk to find and destroy bombs. I said my peace. Thanks for reading. :/



bigred said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Neal said:
> ...



The man is going to plead insanity.. Did you see his sick picture? Ugh.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2012)

I see the conspiracy theorists are out in full force over there at natural news.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 21, 2012)

A girl who was killed in the shooting was also in a shooting not that long ago at a Mall in Toronto close to where I live about an hour away. She got herself caught in two bad places this is no good very sickening. best wishes to the families


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> I think everyone is focusing to much on a "baby being in a theater" and little focus on the people that are still in the hospital having life saving surgeries. I have 2 friends right now that are fighting for their lives in local hospitals.



Sorry that I offended you by making a side comment about something other then the main focus of what when on in the theater. I am also sorry that you personally have people you know involved and I am sorry for their families.

I also think that while our hearts might want to focus on the pain and tragedy, that in actuality this "feeds" and fuels other folks out there to try or to atleast contemplate doing such an act for themselves. It's sad that this man will be famous and his name will always carrying meaning, even after our generations are gone, yet almost all the folks who do good in this will, will be forgotten shortly after they quit being active or they die.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 21, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> http://www.naturalnews.com/036536_James_Holmes_shooting_false_flag.html



That article seems a little out there, since his parents came out not hours after the shooting, saying "you've got the right person", implying that they full well knew he was not only capable of it, but willing to do it. 

It doesn't matter if he was in his "right mind" or not, he killed and injured a lot of people. Those people deserve JUSTICE, and having their attacker put in a mental institution is not justice. 

In my opinion, he'll be hard pressed to plea insanity after he so elaborately rigged his apartment and was obviously mentally involved enough to go through with all the planning this took.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 21, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> I rambled myself and am sure I will have some kind of wrath fall upon me. Read this, it's very interesting. Some of it I don't really agree with and some things I find interesting.
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/036536_James_Holmes_shooting_false_flag.html



The Natural News is a conspiracist website. Most of their articles lean toward some kind of conspiracy theory or other. I realize conspiracies do occur, but websites like these have a bias toward that. This massacre does not appear to be a conspiracy. Details about James Holmes will surface in the coming days and weeks, but it looks like he is just a smart, deranged youth who acted alone.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2012)

Okay, acting as a mod here, I am going to take all these comments out of this thread and make a new one in the debate area as we are going further and further off topic.

All gun talk such as banning is now moved into off topic debate.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks, Jacqui, I certainly didn't start this thread to begin a gun debate.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 22, 2012)

Random acts of violence against innocent victims are just sad and pointless.


----------

